

Obama Readies Revamp of NSA - rakkhi
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303754404579311051971481812

======
AmVess
...I'm guessing reforms will be something along the lines of a new NSA logo,
mission statement and revamped website, while the spooks continue to lurk with
impunity.

